# 2wd-4wd flashing?????



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Ok so I saw the sticky of this above, but I need it broke down in crayon for me, cause I'm a tard.... I traded for another Brute this evening (2005 750) and its flashing 2wd/4wd, whats wrong with it??? thanks...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds to me like that acuator is bad


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

it depends on the intervals of the flashing. cout the time it takes it to go from 4wd to 4wd. 1sec is the actuator 2sec is the kbec 4sec is both


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

when switched from 2wd to 4wd on the bars it goes in and out of 4wd fine, but it still flashes


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

are u sure its going in and out. have u put it on stands to check and see. if it is i wouldnt worry bout the lil light


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

statistically, it's gonna be the KEBC actuator. (the one on the belt cover)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Good part is theres an inexpensive lil bypass for that.... not sure if the actuator has to be working prior to doing the bypass though. better wait for somebody else to chime in and verify.


----------

